# AKC Announces new Grand Champion Title



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Twenty-five points needed, three majors. Only AKC CH's qualify. 

I believe it starts in May (May 12th?) when the new point schedule comes out.

http://www.akc.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=4096


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Team Tito: do you qualify yet?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We do! LOL Cole got his CH in Florida in January, and won 3 BOB's too. I'll post some new pics of him, and the Goldens soon!

It's been busy so I've been gone quite a while.

I'm sure there are a good number of existing CH's here that qualify.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go, Cole!


----------

